# I Have To Find a New Veterinarian.



## Remy (Jan 21, 2022)

As the title says.    I don't want to get into the details but I won't be going back. My tabby has had blood in her urine and all tests, including an abdominal ultrasound was negative. I wanted her to have blood work again in a few months so I'll need to find a new vet. The reason I don't want to go back is not related to the care she got there with this condition.

I hate to pick a random vet and this one was always good with calling with results of any test. I went to one vet once with my diabetic kitty (now gone) and they never called with the results. These two have gone to this vet since they were kittens, over 10 years. I hate to just pick one and go but I guess that's what I will do. I don't have anyone at work or anything to ask. Don't want to go there with work. Any ideas? Check reviews. Thanks.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 21, 2022)

I would look up the Vets in your area and check the reviews from the people who have been taking their pets to that facility and go from there.


----------



## Jace (Jan 21, 2022)

If you have a local BBB (Better Business Bureau)...call..check on vets...see if they have any complaints lodged.
Good Luck, Remy!


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

You can call your local animal welfare center and ask them who they use as a vet.


----------



## Jace (Jan 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> You can call your local animal welfare center and ask them who they use as a vet.


That's an excellent idea!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

I know what you mean, Remy, but what I have done, is simply choose one, and call, and ask some questions about their practice. 

If you are comfortable with how they answer them, then make a first appointment for an exam.
 A Vet office should have chosen a receptionist who reflects the type of practice and the priorities they have, so you will probably get a feel for the responsiveness, communication, etc, of all of the people who work there, as well as specific information.
Hopefully you will be able to guess what the Vet(s) wants and values the most, in how their practice responds to people and animals needs.

You will likely know from that first call or two, and from the first visit or few visits, and any conversations and follow-up, 
whether you feel they are knowledgeable, responsive, and give great care, and are a good match for you and for your pet.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2022)

Just from my experience,  I  have  three area vets that I've gone to over the   years with my animals   ...  What I believe tells me the most about reputation of the different ones  is how busy their practices are.    That's where reviews come in handy.

The one that gives the most helpful  service and information is the  one  that is busiest  all the  time and  hard to get an appointment, etc.,  but that's  the one I trust the most for help.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 21, 2022)

I needed a new vet because the last one is selling her practice and the new person is disrespectful to the animals as well as their parents.  I found a very good vet practice in my neighborhood by asking my immediate neighbors who I knew had pets.  They all recommended the same one!  So that is the one I chose.  I did call first to ask questions and they were good with the answers.

Good Luck!


----------



## Remy (Feb 22, 2022)

Update: Went to the new vet this morning and I did not like her. Staff and tech was nice. The vet came in the room and I started to explain Juniper's history of blood in her urine and she tersely responded "how can I help you!"

Also I noticed Juniper was calmer when the tech was in the room, asking questions and inputting the information in the computer. When the vet came in and started talking, Juniper seemed afraid and pushed herself against me. I thought there was just this weird edge to her voice.

They suggested and I purchased glucosamine capsules and will start that and see if it makes a difference. Since I'll put it in the canned food, she said both cats can have it. One thing was she didn't suggest running more tests today, just annual. But I think that will be done someplace else. I don't think I'll go back.

I'm going to go over to PAWS thrift. I may ask them as they are all volunteer and all have or have had pets. Suggested above. Think that's a good idea.


----------

